# One spot open!



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

We have a league of 7 teams signed up and the person that commited to be the 8th never signed up so we have an opening. PM me if you would like it and I will send you an invitation. The league fee is $25 the 1st place team gets $100 2nd $50 3rd $25 and the winner of the toilet bowl bracket gets $25. Should be a fun year so let me know if you can fill our last spot!


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Fogot to add we will be doing a live on line draft either the evening of the 6th or the 11th so you would need to be available to participate in that as well.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Our guy came back, was just on vacation spot is filled!


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

well screw you then.... :wink:


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

I am wondering if you have been thinking about that... Ever since your comment about the bead that was in the old gut pile ..... :mrgreen: If someone doesn't pan out or send the money in I will keep you in mind mr frogger.


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

I really do not have the time. If Frogger wants in he can take my spot. It is a fun league and wish I had the time to do it. Are you ok with this Craig?


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

I am fine with it just let me know so I can delete your team and add froggers. The live draft is on 08/18/08 at 8pm the entry fees are 25 bones...


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

I couldn't sleep, so I logged on to the sports section just to wile away the time only to find this thread which talks about a "league", but nowhere mentions what kind of league. Ping Pong? Golf? Women's Softball? Naked Women's Softball? Football? Naked Men's Touch Football? The possibilities are endless and the interested participants for the open spot could be even more endless! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ktrout (Jun 19, 2008)

I think it is safe to assume football.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Yep fantasy football geeks here....


----------

